# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Thăc mắc nhỏ về C

## nhunhamnho

Công nhân C diễn đạt phức tạp thật. Chả bù cho Pascal dễ hiểu, dễ viểt.
Em vừa làm bài chuyển cơ số 10-> hệ cơ số khác.
Thuật toán thì ko có gì, chỉ chia lấy phần dư dần, rồi lắp ngc các số dư lại là OK.
Em định lưu kết quả kg theo kiểu xâu. số dư em đã biến đổi sang kiểu char và lưu vào biến ch
Xong em định kg=ch + kg;
Như Pascal thì ngon lành.
Ko ngờ trong C, chả cộng các xâu = phép toán + đc.
Dùng hàm strcat nối thì ko đc. Hình như nó báo kiểu như ko nối xâu với kí tự đc.
Lỗi hoài 
Trong khi Pascal thì dễ dàng
var kg: string;
While n <>0 do
Begin
r:=n mod co_so;
n:=n div co_so;
kg=r+kg;
End;
Writeln(kg);

Mọi người code cho em cái chương trình C mà tương tự cái chương trình Pascal kia đc ko.
Đoạn gán số sư ch vào xâu kg quả đấy. Em chịu!
Trong C hàm chuyển sô -> xâu thế nào nhỉ VD 123--> "123" đấy.

Mới học C thấy gian nan quá. Ngày xưa học pascal, phần xâu, mảng ngon lành, em viết tí là xong chương trình tính Định thưc ma trận thế mà giờ cho làm bằng C thì chịu dù biết thuật toán.
Làm bài cứ thuật toán thì biết rõ và có thể làm dễ dàng = Pascal nhưng viết bằng C thì em lúc nào cũng loat hoay mãi mới xong. Nhất là phần mảng Pascal thì chỉ số đánh vô tư và kiểu gì cũng đc, còn C chỉ cho phép đánh chỉ số là 0,1,2....làm em cứ nhầm lẫn tí, mất 1 số pp hay!
Có lẽ do đọc lý thuyết vội qua loa ko nắm kỹ..

----------

